# ACC Ready Lines not shown in HUD



## Smudo (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi Guys,

after some coding (i think it happened while coding the sports displays) at my 2010 F10 535i the HUD lost the ACC ready symbol (the two lines) and the Turn signals. I found the settings for the turn signals and reactivated them and they are working as befor but i cant find the settings vor the ACC ready symbols. 

Does someone know the settings to reactivate them (in the HUD)? 

As soon as i activate the system with a speed limit, all is showing up well in the hud and everything is working fine. After touching the brake pedal, all of the acc symbols are disapearing again.

Sorry for my bad english.

Bye, Smudo


----------



## Smudo (Sep 26, 2016)

No one any idea?


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

Check your KOMBI ECU, and check HUD_ rules. Should be one saying HUD_TLC for lane departure warning and HUD_ACC or some kind. Set them to Aktiv


----------



## Smudo (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank u for your help rogaa.

I already searched for all "acc" and "hud" settings in the kombi ecu but nothing looks to be right. The HUD_TLC setting is activ and is working well (these are the orange lines) but still no luck with the ACC lines (the red ones) while ready. They are only showing up on the normal instruments but not in the hud.

I dont find any HUD_rules you mentioned.

These are my kombi settings, probably this will help:

CAF_ID:05 00 00 00 69 009 001 006 
3107_0_127_255: UNK_PARAM_0 [FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF]
3108_0_127_255: UNK_PARAM_0 [FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF]
ABK_FCHUD_ENABLE: rg_hud_design [00]
ACC_FZG_BLINK_FREQ: wert_01 [0C]
ALIVE_COUNTER_SAFETY_ALIVE: aktiv [01]
ALIVE_COUNTER_SAFETY_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
ALIVE_ZAEHLER_TEL_ALIVE: aktiv [01]
ALIVE_ZAEHLER_TEL_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
ALIVE_ZGM_ALIVE: aktiv [01]
ALIVE_ZGM_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
ALIV_CODO_LIM_V_ALIVE: nicht_altiv [00]
ALIV_CODO_LIM_V_TIMEOUT: nicht_altiv [00]
ALLRAD: kein_allrad [00]
ANG_ACPD_APPL: nicht_aktiv [00]
ANG_ACPD_TIMEOUT: nicht_aktiv [00]
ATP_ANZ_FEHLER_1: alt [18]
ATP_ANZ_FEHLER_2: wert_01 [57]
ATP_DELTA_K1: wert_01 [28]
ATP_DELTA_K2: wert_01 [40]
ATP_SPERR_FAKTOR: wert_01 [00]
ATP_SPERR_OFFSET: wert_01 [1E]
A_TEMP_SENSOR_HIGH: aktiv [01]
A_TEMP_SENSOR_LOW: aktiv [01]
BASISANZEIGE_DELAY_15EIN: wert_01 [06]
BC_ANSCHLAG_REICHWEITE_KM: 800_km [50]
BC_ANSCHLAG_REICHWEITE_MLS: 500_mls [32]
BC_AUTORESET_ZEIT: 4h [04]
BC_DATUM: aktiv [01]
BC_DIGITAL_V: aktiv [01]
BC_LEERZEILE: aktiv [01]
BC_RW_V_LIM_LO: nicht_aktiv [00]
BC_V_KORREKTUR: aktiv [01]
BEDIENUNG_LENKSTOCK_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
BLINKEN_APPL: aktiv [01]
BLINKEN_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
BLINKER_HUD_ENABLE: aktiv [01]
BLINKER_VOLUME: volume_y_kl [80 A0 C0 FF]
BOOST_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
BRIG_SURR_APPL: aktiv [01]
BRIG_SURR_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
CAN_BUFFER_OVERFLOW: aktiv [01]
CAN_BUS_OFF: aktiv [01]
CAN_WAKEUPLEITUNG_FEHLER: aktiv [01]
CBS_ANZEIGE_SCHWELLE_WEG: wert_01 [FF]
CBS_ANZEIGE_SCHWELLE_ZEIT: wert_01 [FF]
CBS_EINHEIT_BB_HINTEN: weg [01]
CBS_EINHEIT_BB_VORNE: weg [01]
CBS_EINHEIT_BREMSFL: zeit [02]
CBS_EINHEIT_EINF_KONTR: weg [01]
CBS_EINHEIT_FZGCHK_DEPEND: weg_zeit [03]
CBS_EINHEIT_FZGCHK_INTERN: weg_zeit [03]
CBS_EINHEIT_MOTOROEL: weg_zeit [03]
CBS_EINHEIT_UEBERGABE: zeit [02]
CBS_GELB_HUAU: wert_01 [01]
CBS_GELB_WEG: wert_01 [14]
CBS_GELB_ZEIT: wert_01 [01]
CBS_INT_WEG_BREMSFL: wert_01 [60]
CBS_INT_WEG_EINF_KONTR: wert_01 [02]
CBS_INT_WEG_FZGCHK_INTERN: wert_01 [0F]
CBS_INT_WEG_UEBERGABE: wert_01 [01]
CBS_INT_ZEIT_BREMSFL: wert_01 [18]
CBS_INT_ZEIT_EINF_KONTR: wert_01 [04]
CBS_INT_ZEIT_FZGCHK_INTERN: wert_01 [0C]
CBS_INT_ZEIT_UEBERGABE: wert_01 [01]
CBS_MESSUNG_FEHLERHAFT_EMPFANGEN: nicht_aktiv [00]
CBS_MESSUNG_NICHT_EMPFANGEN: aktiv [01]
CBS_RES_SPERRE: wert_01 [5A]
CBS_SC_NICHT_ABGESETZT: nicht_aktiv [00]
CBS_STATUS_AU: sperre [00]
CBS_STATUS_BB_HINTEN: anzeige [01]
CBS_STATUS_BB_VORNE: anzeige [01]
CBS_STATUS_BREMSFL: anzeige [01]
CBS_STATUS_EINF_KONTR: sperre [00]
CBS_STATUS_FZGCHK_DEPEND: anzeige [01]
CBS_STATUS_FZGCHK_INTERN: sperre [00]
CBS_STATUS_HU: sperre [00]
CBS_STATUS_MOTOROEL: anzeige [01]
CBS_STATUS_UEBERGABE: sperre [00]
CBS_STAT_SC_AU: aktiv [01]
CBS_STAT_SC_BB_HINTEN: aktiv [01]
CBS_STAT_SC_BB_VORNE: aktiv [01]
CBS_STAT_SC_BREMSFL: aktiv [01]
CBS_STAT_SC_EINF_KONTR: aktiv [01]
CBS_STAT_SC_FZGCHK_DEPEND: aktiv [01]
CBS_STAT_SC_FZGCHK_INTERN: nicht_aktiv [00]
CBS_STAT_SC_HU: aktiv [01]
CBS_STAT_SC_MOTOROEL: aktiv [01]
CBS_STAT_SC_UEBERGABE: nicht_aktiv [00]
CBS_WEG_FAKTOR_FZG_CHECK_DEPEND: faktor_2 [01]
CBS_ZEIT_FAKTOR_FZG_CHECK_DEPEND: faktor_2 [01]
CC_15_AUS: wert_01 [0A]
CC_15_EIN: benzin [01]
CC_AKTIVIERUNG_1: ein [FF FF FF FF BF FF FF FF]
CC_AKTIVIERUNG_10: ein [FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF]
CC_AKTIVIERUNG_11: ein [FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF]
CC_AKTIVIERUNG_12: ein [FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF]
CC_AKTIVIERUNG_13: ein [FF FF FF FF]
CC_AKTIVIERUNG_2: ein [FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF]
CC_AKTIVIERUNG_3: ein [FF FF EF FF FF FF FF FF]
CC_AKTIVIERUNG_4: ein [FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF]
CC_AKTIVIERUNG_5: ein [FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF]
CC_AKTIVIERUNG_6: ein [FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF]
CC_AKTIVIERUNG_7: ein [FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF]
CC_AKTIVIERUNG_8: ein [FF FF FF FF DF FF FF FF]
CC_AKTIVIERUNG_9: ein [FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF]
CC_BLINKFREQUENZ_LANGSAM: wert_01 [14]
CC_BLINKFREQUENZ_SCHNELL: wert_01 [07]
CC_BREMSWARNL_NUR_ROT: gelb_rot [00]
CC_EHH_ANZ_MIN_TIME: wert_01 [0F]
CC_ML: wert_01 [1E]
CC_OPTIMIERUNG_ENABLE: nicht_optimiert [00]
CC_RW_WARNUNG: 50_km [32]
CC_R_AUS: wert_01 [0A]
CC_R_EIN: wert_01 [1E]
CC_TEMPERATURWARNUNG: nicht_aktiv [00]
CC_TEXT_FARBE: weiss_orange [00]
CHARAKTER_DPF_1: wert_01 [64]
CHARAKTER_DPF_2: wert_01 [E1]
CHARAKTER_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
CHARAKTER_FAKTOR_DEFAULT: wert_01 [21]
CHARAKTER_FILTER_MAX: wert_01 [0C]
CHARAKTER_FILTER_MIN: wert_01 [08]
CHARAKTER_GENERISCH: wert_01 [30 13 0F 0B 0A 0A 0B 0B 0C 0D 10]
CHARAKTER_SCHWELLE: wert_01 [64]
CHARAKTER_V_MIN_200: wert_01 [0F]
CHNO_COV_V_APPL: aktiv [01]
CHNO_COV_V_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
CTR_HSTY_DISP_KI_APPL: nicht_aktiv [00]
DATUM: tt_mm_jj [00]
DATUM_ERWEITERT: tt_mm_jj [00]
DATUM_ERWEITERT_ENABLE: date [00]
DIG_KVA_BEREICH: 20_l/100km [14]
DIMMUNG_APPL: aktiv [01]
DIMMUNG_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
DIM_BRIG_ENVI_AUS: ueber_brig_envi [00]
DIM_DIFF_BIAS: wert_01 [04]
DIM_DIFF_GAIN: wert_01 [03]
DIM_DIFF_MAX: wert_01 [80]
DIM_DIFF_MAX2: bmw [20]
DIM_DIFF_MIN: wert_01 [07]
DIM_DIFF_THR: wert_01 [03]
DIM_DOWN_MIN: wert_01 [28]
DIM_DTN: wert_01 [3F]
DIM_HUD_SENSOR_ENABLE: aktiv [01]
DIM_KI_DELAY_NACHT: wert_01 [0F]
DIM_KI_DELAY_TAG: wert_01 [07]
DIM_NACHT_AUS: aktiv [40]
DIM_NACHT_EIN: aktiv [0A]
DIM_PHOTOCELL_CUT_OFF_THR: wert_01 [FE]
DIM_PHOTOCELL_DPF_DOWN: wert_01 [0C]
DIM_PHOTOCELL_DPF_UP: wert_01 [0C]
DIM_RLS_CUT_OFF_THR: wert_01 [46]
DIM_RLS_DELAY_NACHT: wert_01 [0F]
DIM_RLS_DELAY_TAG: wert_01 [07]
DIM_RLS_DPF_DOWN: wert_01 [0C]
DIM_RLS_DPF_UP: wert_01 [0C]
DIM_RLS_NACHT_AUS: rls_aktiv [10]
DIM_RLS_NACHT_EIN: rls_aktiv [07]
DIM_SMOOTH_DIMWEEL: nicht_aktiv [00]
DIM_TAG_NACHT_ALT: alt [01]
DIM_TIME_CNT_DBL: wert_01 [01]
DIM_TOLERANZ_ABS: bmw [0A]
DIM_TOLERANZ_ALPHA: bmw [0F]
DIM_TUNNEL_DELAY: wert_01 [07]
DIM_TUNNEL_HELL: wert_01 [10]
DIM_TUNNEL_HELL_DELAY: wert_01 [1E]
DIM_UP_MIN: wert_01 [09]
DIM_VORFELD_TAG_EIN: wert_01 [10]
DIM_VORFELD_VIA_HUD: ueber_hud [01]
DIM_WEG_CNT_DBL: wert_01 [02]
DISPLAY_TEMP_SENSOR_HIGH: aktiv [01]
DISPLAY_TEMP_SENSOR_LOW: aktiv [01]
DISP_CC_BYPA_00_ALIVE: aktiv [01]
DISP_CC_BYPA_00_CRC: aktiv [01]
DISP_CC_BYPA_00_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
DISP_CC_BYPA_01_ALIVE: aktiv [01]
DISP_CC_BYPA_01_CRC: aktiv [01]
DISP_CC_BYPA_01_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
DISP_CC_DRDY_COOTD_ALIVE: aktiv [01]
DISP_CC_DRDY_COOTD_CRC: aktiv [01]
DISP_CC_DRDY_COOTD_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
DISP_CON_HYB_ALIVE: nicht_aktiv [00]
DISP_CON_HYB_APPL: nicht_aktiv [00]
DISP_CON_HYB_TIMEOUT: nicht_aktiv [00]
DISP_COSA_HYB_APPL: nicht_aktiv [00]
DISP_COSA_HYB_TIMEOUT: nicht_aktiv [00]
DISP_DCRN_ASST_APPL: nicht_aktiv [00]
DISP_LDM_1_ALIVE: aktiv [01]
DISP_LDM_1_APPL: aktiv [01]
DISP_LDM_1_CRC: aktiv [01]
DISP_LDM_1_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
DISP_LDM_2_ALIVE: aktiv [01]
DISP_LDM_2_APPL: aktiv [01]
DISP_LDM_2_CRC: aktiv [01]
DISP_LDM_2_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
DISP_RPM_PT_ALIVE: aktiv [01]
DISP_RPM_PT_APPL: aktiv [01]
DISP_RPM_PT_APPL_2: nicht_aktiv [00]
DISP_RPM_PT_APPL_3: nicht_aktiv [00]
DISP_RPM_PT_CRC: nicht_aktiv [00]
DISP_RPM_PT_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
DM_TEST: aktiv [01]
DREHMOMENT: Nm [01]
DRUCK: bar [00]
DSC_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
DSC_MIT_RPA: mit_RPA [01]
DTC_OFF_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
DT_DISP_GRDT_ALIVE: aktiv [01]
DT_DISP_GRDT_APPL: aktiv [01]
DT_DISP_GRDT_CRC: aktiv [01]
DT_DISP_GRDT_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
DT_PT_2_ALIVE: aktiv [01]
DT_PT_2_APPL: aktiv [01]
DT_PT_2_CRC: nicht_aktiv [00]
DT_PT_2_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
DZM_TEMP_SENSOR_HIGH: aktiv [01]
DZM_TEMP_SENSOR_LOW: aktiv [01]
ECO_GESCHWINDIGKEIT_HYS: wert_01 [03]
ECO_MEHRVERBRAUCH_REF: wert_01 [96 50 32 96 64]
ECO_PRW_FAKTOR: wert_01 [03]
ECO_RW_ANALOG_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
ECO_RW_DIGITAL_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
ECO_SPA_TIME: wert_01 [03]
ECO_TIMER_UNTER_VERZ: wert_01 [05]
ECO_VERZOEGERUNG: wert_01 [02]
ECO_VERZOEGERUNG_TIME: wert_01 [08]
EDA_AUSTRITT: nicht_aktiv [00]
EDA_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
EDA_SYMBOL_GANG: aktiv [01]
EDA_SYMBOL_GESCHW: aktiv [01]
EDA_SYMBOL_G_PROG: aktiv [01]
EDA_SYMBOL_KUPPLUNG: aktiv [01]
EDA_SYMBOL_LAST: aktiv [01]
EDA_VARIANTE: variante_1 [00]
EDA_ZEIGER_DPF: wert_01 [05]
EDA_ZEIGER_E_FAHREN_ENABLE: aus [02]
E_FAHREN_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
FAHRGESTELL_NR_RDA: 43 35 34 32 37 30 39
FCHUD_ENABLE: rgr [00]
FDS_ANZEIGE_ZEIT: wert_01 [03]
FDS_ENABLE: aktiv [01]
FDS_GELB: gelb [01]
FDS_MENUE_SIGNAL_1: menue_1, menue_2, menue_3, menue_5, menue_1_vor_0911, menue_2_vor_0911 [05]
FDS_MENUE_SIGNAL_2: menue_1, menue_2, menue_3, menue_5, menue_1_vor_0911, menue_2_vor_0911 [04]
FDS_MENUE_SIGNAL_3: menue_1, menue_2, menue_3, menue_5, menue_1_vor_0911, menue_2_vor_0911 [03]
FDS_MENUE_SIGNAL_4: kein_menue, menue_1, menue_4 [0F]
FDS_MENUE_SIGNAL_5: kein_menue, menue_1, menue_2, menue_3, menue_4 [0F]
FDS_MENUE_SIGNAL_6: kein_menue [0F]
FDS_MENUE_SIGNAL_7: kein_menue [0F]
FDS_MENUE_TEXT_1: menue_1, menue_2, menue_3, menue_5, menue_1_vor_0911, menue_2_vor_0911 [01]
FDS_MENUE_TEXT_2: menue_1, menue_2, menue_3, menue_5, menue_1_vor_0911, menue_2_vor_0911 [02]
FDS_MENUE_TEXT_3: menue_1_vor_0911, menue_2_vor_0911 [03]
FDS_MENUE_TEXT_4: kein_menue, menue_1, menue_4 [0F]
FDS_MENUE_TEXT_5: kein_menue, menue_1, menue_2, menue_3, menue_4 [0F]
FDS_MENUE_TEXT_6: kein_menue [0F]
FDS_MENUE_TEXT_7: kein_menue [0F]
FDS_STATUS_SIGNAL_1: status [05]
FDS_STATUS_SIGNAL_10: status [0F]
FDS_STATUS_SIGNAL_11: status [0F]
FDS_STATUS_SIGNAL_12: status [0F]
FDS_STATUS_SIGNAL_13: status [0F]
FDS_STATUS_SIGNAL_14: status [0F]
FDS_STATUS_SIGNAL_2: status [04]
FDS_STATUS_SIGNAL_3: status [02]
FDS_STATUS_SIGNAL_4: status [01]
FDS_STATUS_SIGNAL_5: status [06]
FDS_STATUS_SIGNAL_6: status_vor_0911 [0F]
FDS_STATUS_SIGNAL_7: status [0F]
FDS_STATUS_SIGNAL_8: status [0F]
FDS_STATUS_SIGNAL_9: status [0F]
FDS_STATUS_TEXT_1: status [01]
FDS_STATUS_TEXT_10: status [0F]
FDS_STATUS_TEXT_11: status [0F]
FDS_STATUS_TEXT_12: status [0F]
FDS_STATUS_TEXT_13: status [0F]
FDS_STATUS_TEXT_14: status [0F]
FDS_STATUS_TEXT_2: status [02]
FDS_STATUS_TEXT_3: status_vor_0911 [04]
FDS_STATUS_TEXT_4: status [09]
FDS_STATUS_TEXT_5: status [0A]
FDS_STATUS_TEXT_6: status_vor_0911 [0F]
FDS_STATUS_TEXT_7: status [0F]
FDS_STATUS_TEXT_8: status [0F]
FDS_STATUS_TEXT_9: status [0F]
FGS_KI_AKUTWARNUNG: aktiv [01]
FGS_KI_VORWARNUNG: aktiv [01]
FGS_NIVI_KI_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
FLLUPT_KLEMME_30G_APPL: nicht_aktiv [00]
FLLUPT_KLEMME_30G_TIMEOUT: nicht_aktiv [00]
FOT_TEMP_ABSCHALTUNG: aktiv [01]
FZG_Ausstattung_0_0_240: UNK_PARAM_2 [04]
FZZSTD_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
GANG_SPA_ANZ_AUS_KSS_WAKE_UP: aktiv [01]
GANG_SPA_ANZ_KSS_VORGABE: aktiv [01]
GANG_SPA_ANZ_UNTERSCHIED_BLANK: aktiv [01]
GESCHW_EINHEIT: km/h [00]
GETRIEBE_ART: automatik [01]
GPS_UHR: nicht_aktiv [00]
GPU_PWR_OFF_SLEEP_MODE: nicht_aktiv [00]
GSS_DEBUG_ERR: aktiv [01]
GSS_GANG_SPA_CAN_ERR: aktiv [01]
GURT_FOND_STATUS: 3_sitze [02]
GURT_FOND_V_SCHWELLE: wert_01 [0A]
HDC_VERBAUT: alle_anderen [00]
HINTERGRUNDBILD_ENABLE: aktiv [01]
HINTERGRUND_FARBE_NACHT: orange [00]
HINTERGRUND_FARBE_TAG: orange [00]
HUD_ECO_PRO: aktiv [01]
HUD_ENTERTAINMENT_ENABLE: aktiv [01]
HUD_M_DZ_DPF: wert_01 [05]
HUD_PIA_BACKLIGHT: aktiv [01]
HUD_PIA_BLINKER: inaktiv [00]
HUD_PIA_CC: aktiv [01]
HUD_PIA_ENTERTAINMENT: nicht_aktiv [00]
HUD_PIA_FAS: aktiv [01]
HUD_PIA_HELLIGKEIT: helligkeit [00]
HUD_PIA_IBRAKE_INFO: nicht_aktiv [00]
HUD_PIA_M_SPORT: inaktiv [00]
HUD_PIA_NAVI: aktiv [01]
HUD_PIA_N_VISION: aktiv [01]
HUD_PIA_POSITION: position [00 00 00 00]
HUD_PIA_ROTATION: rotation [00]
HUD_PIA_SPEED_LIM: aktiv [01]
HUD_SIDEBAND_ENABLE: l6_architektur [00]
HUD_SMEMORY_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
HUD_SPRACHEINGABE_ENABLE: aktiv [01]
HUD_STARTUP_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
HUD_STARTUP_TIME: ein [20]
HUD_START_UP_SCREEN_ANZ_ZEIT: ein [04]
HUD_TASTER_CAN_MOST: can [00]
HUD_TELEFONANRUF_ENABLE: aktiv [01]
HUD_TELEFONBUCH_ENABLE: aktiv [01]
HUD_TLC_ENABLE: aktiv [01]
HUD_VERBAUT: hud [01]
HUD_VZA_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
HUD_WARPING_ENABLE: aktiv [01]
HYBRID_CHINA: row_variante [00]
HYBRID_GENERATION: kein_hybrid [00]
HYBRID_VERB_VORTEIL_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
IBRAKE_ABSTAND_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
IBRAKE_VERBAUT: aktiv [01]
IGR_ENABLE: aktiv [01]
IGR_REKU_FADE_TIME: kein_hybrid [19]
KI_LETZTE_BC: reichweite [00]
KI_PIA_ANALOG_RW_KVA: aktiv [01]
KI_PIA_ANKUNFT: aktiv [01]
KI_PIA_DATUM: aktiv [01]
KI_PIA_DGESCHW: aktiv [01]
KI_PIA_DISTANZ: aktiv [01]
KI_PIA_DVERBRAUCH: aktiv [01]
KI_PIA_EDA: nicht_aktiv [00]
KI_PIA_MVERBRAUCH: nicht_aktiv [00]
KI_PIA_M_SPORT_DIGI_TACHO: nicht_aktiv [00]
KI_PIA_NAVI: aktiv [01]
KI_PIA_REICHW: aktiv [01]
KI_PIA_SOC: aktiv [01]
KI_PIA_SPA: aktiv [01]
KI_PIA_SPEED_LIMIT: aktiv [01]
KLEMMEN_ALIVE: aktiv [01]
KLEMMEN_APPL: aktiv [01]
KLEMMEN_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
KL_MASKIERUNG_0: alle_anderen [AE]
KL_MASKIERUNG_1: alle_anderen [FF]
KL_MASKIERUNG_2: china [FF]
KL_MASKIERUNG_3: aktiv [01]
KL_PREDRIVE_AUSWAHL_00: nicht_belegen [00]
KL_PREDRIVE_F10_RPA: aktiv [01]
KL_PREDRIVE_F13_ABS: aktiv [01]
KL_PREDRIVE_F14_DSC_OFF: nicht_aktiv [00]
KL_PREDRIVE_F15_REKU_DEG: inaktiv [00]
KL_PREDRIVE_F16_RBS: inaktiv [00]
KL_PREDRIVE_F17_STA: inaktiv [00]
KL_PREDRIVE_F18_CHARGE: inaktiv [00]
KL_PREDRIVE_F19_READY: inaktiv [00]
KL_PREDRIVE_F1_AIRBAG: aktiv [01]
KL_PREDRIVE_F20_E_ENGINE: inaktiv [00]
KL_PREDRIVE_F21_PLUG: inaktiv [00]
KL_PREDRIVE_F22_SYSTEM: inaktiv [00]
KL_PREDRIVE_F23_SOC: inaktiv [00]
KL_PREDRIVE_F2_GURT: aktiv [01]
KL_PREDRIVE_F3_MIL: nicht_aktiv [00]
KL_PREDRIVE_F41_ABS_SCHRIFT: nicht_aktiv [00]
KL_PREDRIVE_F42_ABWL: aktiv [01]
KL_PREDRIVE_F43_BRAKE_SCHRIFT: nicht_aktiv [00]
KL_PREDRIVE_F51_DTC_SCHRIFT: nicht_aktiv [00]
KL_PREDRIVE_F52_DSC: aktiv [01]
KL_PREDRIVE_F61_PARK_SCHRIFT: aktiv [01]
KL_PREDRIVE_F62_PARK: aktiv [01]
KL_PREDRIVE_F63_AUTO_H: nicht_aktiv [00]
KL_PREDRIVE_F8_AFS: aktiv [01]
KL_PREDRIVE_F9_ACC: aktiv [01]
KMT_ABFRAGE_ENABLE: aktiv [01]
KOMBITASTE_FEHLER: aktiv [01]
KOMBI_APIX: nicht_aktiv [00]
KOMBI_BACKLIGHT_HIGH: aktiv [01]
KOMBI_DISPLAY_UEBERTEMP: aktiv [01]
KOMBI_DZM_UEBERTEMP: aktiv [01]
KOMBI_EEP_ADRESSFEHLER: aktiv [01]
KOMBI_EEP_BEREICHSFEHLER: aktiv [01]
KOMBI_EEP_ID_ERROR: nicht_aktiv [00]
KOMBI_FE_POW_SPPL_ERR: nicht_aktiv [00]
KOMBI_FE_SPANNUNG_ON_ERR: nicht_aktiv [00]
KOMBI_FPGA_DISPLAY_FREEZE: aktiv [01]
KOMBI_GSS_WD_RESET: aktiv [01]
KOMBI_GWSZ_FEHLER: aktiv [01]
KOMBI_HUD_STATUS_UNTERSCHIEDLICH: aktiv [01]
KOMBI_IKE_POW_SPPL_ERR: nicht_aktiv [00]
KOMBI_INTERNE_SP_VERSORGUNG: aktiv [01]
KOMBI_KSS_WD_RESET: aktiv [01]
KOMBI_PHOTOSENSOR_HIGH: aktiv [01]
KOMBI_PHOTOSENSOR_LOW: aktiv [01]
KOMBI_SPA_GANG_UNPLAUSIBLE_VORGABE: aktiv [01]
KOMBI_SP_REG_UEBERTEMP: aktiv [01]
KOMBI_STACK_OVERFLOW_1: aktiv [01]
KOMBI_STACK_OVERFLOW_2: aktiv [01]
KOMBI_URLAUB: aktiv [01]
KOMMUNIKATION_DM_CAN_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
KSS_DEBUG_ERR: aktiv [01]
KSS_MOST_BUS_OFF: aktiv [01]
LAMPENZUSTAND_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
LCD_HBL_AUS_GSS_LAUFZEIT: aktiv [01]
LCD_HBL_AUS_GSS_WAKE_UP: aktiv [01]
LDM_ANFAHR_2BALKEN_ABST: wert_01 [04]
LDM_ANFAHR_2LAEUFE_ABST: wert_01 [07]
LDM_ANZEIGE_DAUER: acc_dcc [0A]
LDM_VERBAUT: acc [02]
LEISTUNG: kW [01]
LISTEN_ANZEIGE: aktiv [01]
LL_RL_FZG: linkslenker [01]
LVDS_BACKLIGHT_FEEDBACK_HUD: aktiv [01]
MILE_VEH_ALIVE: aktiv [01]
MILE_VEH_APPL: aktiv [01]
MILE_VEH_CRC: aktiv [01]
MILE_VEH_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
MOST_CC_LISTEN_ENTPRELLUNG: wert_01 [05]
MOST_CFG_STAT_ERR: aktiv [01]
MOST_FOT_TEMP1: aktiv [01]
MOST_FOT_TEMP2: aktiv [01]
MOST_KLEMMENSTATUS_FEHLER: aktiv [01]
MOST_LISTENFEHLER: nicht_aktiv [00]
MOST_LISTEN_TIMEOUT: wert_01 [00]
MOST_LISTEN_TIMEOUT_ERROR: wert_01 [02]
MOST_NAK: aktiv [01]
MOST_NTF: aktiv [01]
MOST_QUEUE_DMC_OVERFLOW: aktiv [01]
MOST_RESET_INIC: aktiv [01]
MOST_RINGBRUCH: aktiv [01]
MOST_SUDDEN_LIGHT_OFF: aktiv [01]
MOST_UNLOCK_LONG: aktiv [01]
MOTORKONSTANTE: wert_01 [0A]
MSA_MOTOR_AUS_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
MSA_VERFUEGBARANZEIGE_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
M_DIGI_TACHO_EINHEIT: pia [00]
M_DRIVE_BLINKFREQUENZ: wert_01 [1F]
M_VARIANTE: ag_variante [00]
NAVICOLOR_TABLE: alte_farbtabelle [00]
NAVI_NBT_ENABLE: kein_nbt [00]
NAVI_VERBAUT: navi [01]
NIVI_ENABLE: aktiv [01]
POWER_MAX: 420_kW [01 A4]
PREDRIVE_ABB_MOT: nicht_aktiv [00]
PREDRIVE_PERIODENDAUER: wert_01 [14]
PREDRIVE_START_MIT_OBD: aktiv [01]
RAW_DATA_TANK_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
RCOG_TRSG_APPL: aktiv [01]
RCOG_TRSG_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
RDA_CAS2KI: aktiv [01]
RDA_CASKM: aktiv [01]
RDA_CAS_BLOCK_CSUM: aktiv [01]
RDA_CAS_BLOCK_N_EMPFANGEN: aktiv [01]
RDA_FGN_ERR: aktiv [01]
RDA_KI2CAS: aktiv [01]
RDA_KIKM: aktiv [01]
RDA_KMCHK: aktiv [01]
READY_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
READY_FREQUENZ: wert_01 [01]
READY_PRE_DRIVE_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
READY_V_ANZ: nicht_aktiv [00]
REKU_ENABLE: keine_anz [00]
RESET_GSS_WAKE_UP: aktiv [01]
ROTATION_HUD_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
RW_GELB_ANZEIGE: 80_km, 50_mls [50]
R_GANG_AKUSTIK_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
SEGELN_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
SIGNATURE: UNKNOWN [00 00 00 20 1E 14 28 EE 0F DE AA 20 1D 5A D7 3F F6 07 0C F3 FB 5F CF F7 DD 68 D0 DF 5F 80 A9 8C CD CB 5A 09 13 EF F3 0C FA E5 6E 8F E5 3F 7C CD C2 37 ED E1 5F D1 E0 B0 61 8D 23 1E 1A 5F 38 CF 2D 0A B7 82 CD 1D 51 DC A3 AF DF 7B CD 05 25 1B 6A D2 5E A6 FD BF CB 28 7E 0C AF 1F F5 87 17 35 E9 98 F5 31 04 62 8E B0 1D 0B 3B DD F7 1E 18 9E 97 02 19 BD 3A 8D A4 79 5E 85 F7 77 94 07 A3 A9 6B A6 A3 4C]
SITZ_L_UEBERWACHUNG: nicht_aktiv [00]
SLD_ENABLE: aktiv [01]
SOC_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
SPA_ENABLE: aktiv [01]
SPA_SPORT_ENABLE: aktiv [01]
SPEED_LIMIT_GENERATION: sli_gen_1 [01]
SPPL_SWITCH_OFF: nicht_aktiv [00]
SPRACHE: deutsch [00]
SPRACHE_US_UK: ohne_uk [00]
SP_REG_TEMP_SENSOR_HIGH: aktiv [01]
SP_REG_TEMP_SENSOR_LOW: aktiv [01]
STATE_SBIL_DR_ALIVE: nicht_aktiv [00]
STATE_SBIL_DR_APPL: nicht_aktiv [00]
STATE_SBIL_DR_TIMEOUT: nicht_aktiv [00]
STATE_SBIL_PS_ALIVE: nicht_aktiv [00]
STATE_SBIL_PS_APPL: nicht_aktiv [00]
STATE_SBIL_PS_TIMEOUT: nicht_aktiv [00]
STAT_ANHAENGER_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
STAT_ENG_STA_AUTO_ALIVE: nicht_aktiv [00]
STAT_ENG_STA_AUTO_CRC: nicht_aktiv [00]
STAT_ENG_STA_AUTO_TIMEOUT: nicht_aktiv [00]
STAT_FAHRLICHT_APPL: aktiv [01]
STAT_FAHRLICHT_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
STAT_GANG_RUECKWAERTS_APPL: nicht_aktiv [00]
STAT_GANG_RUECKWAERTS_TIMEOUT: nicht_aktiv [00]
STAT_OBJ_COOR_APPL: aktiv [01]
STAT_OBJ_COOR_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
STAT_ZV_KLAPPEN_APPL: aktiv [01]
STAT_ZV_KLAPPEN_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
STA_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
ST_BLT_CT_SOCCU_ALIVE: aktiv [01]
ST_BLT_CT_SOCCU_APPL: nicht_aktiv [00]
ST_BLT_CT_SOCCU_CRC: aktiv [01]
ST_BLT_CT_SOCCU_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
ST_CABRF_ALIVE: nicht_aktiv [00]
ST_CABRF_TIMEOUT: nicht_aktiv [00]
ST_COSP_FU_ENG_APPL: aktiv [01]
ST_COSP_FU_ENG_APPL_2: nicht_aktiv [00]
ST_COSP_FU_ENG_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
ST_ECAL_ALIVE: nicht_aktiv [00]
ST_ECAL_TIMEOUT: nicht_aktiv [00]
ST_HUD_2_ALIVE: aktiv [01]
ST_HUD_2_APPL: aktiv [01]
ST_HUD_2_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
ST_LCS_VEH_ALIVE: nicht_aktiv [00]
ST_LCS_VEH_TIMEOUT: nicht_aktiv [00]
ST_MAB_ASST_APPL: aktiv [01]
ST_MAB_ASST_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
ST_MDRV_2_ALIVE: nicht_aktiv [00]
ST_MDRV_2_APPL: nicht_aktiv [00]
ST_MDRV_2_TIMEOUT: nicht_aktiv [00]
ST_STAB_DSC_APPL: nicht_aktiv [00]
ST_STAB_DSC_TIMEOUT: nicht_aktiv [00]
ST_TLC_ALIVE: aktiv [01]
ST_TLC_APPL: aktiv [01]
ST_TLC_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
ST_TYR_ALIVE: nicht_aktiv [00]
ST_TYR_RDC_ALIVE: nicht_aktiv [00]
ST_TYR_RDC_TIMEOUT: nicht_aktiv [00]
ST_TYR_TIMEOUT: nicht_aktiv [00]
ST_VRS_HUD_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
SU_SW_DRDY_2_APPL: nicht_aktiv [00]
SU_SW_DRDY_2_TIMEOUT: nicht_aktiv [00]
SU_SW_DRDY_ALIVE: aktiv [01]
SU_SW_DRDY_APPL: aktiv [01]
SU_SW_DRDY_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
SWITCH_MLS_MI: mls [00]
SYSTEMZEIT_BACKUP_FEHLER: aktiv [01]
SYSTEMZEIT_RESET: aktiv [01]
TANK_LINKS_SENSOR_HIGH: aktiv [01]
TANK_LINKS_SENSOR_LOW: aktiv [01]
TANK_RECHTS_SENSOR_HIGH: aktiv [01]
TANK_RECHTS_SENSOR_LOW: aktiv [01]
TEFU_ENABLE: wert_01 [FF FF FC 1E]
TEMPERATUR: grad_c [00]
TIMER_OFFSET_AUFSTARTZEIT: ohne_vorlauf [00]
TLC_VERBAUT: aktiv [01]
TNK_BERUHIGUNGSZEIT: wert_01 [0A]
TNK_FILTER_FALLEND: 90_liter_h [66]
TNK_FILTER_STEIGEND: 90_liter_h [66]
TNK_LITER_LINKS: 5er_liter_kl_links [00 04 09 12 1F 2C 3C 44 47 49]
TNK_LITER_RECHTS: 5er_liter_kl_rechts, 5er_liter_kl_rechts [00 01 04 09 13 1D 2F 34 39 3C]
TNK_MITTLUNGSZEIT: wert_01 [05]
TNK_OHM_FEHLER_OG: 1200_ohm [78]
TNK_OHM_FEHLER_UG: 20_ohm [14]
TNK_OHM_LINKS: 5er_ohm_kl_links [24 54 21 C3 1E 9B 19 6E 13 25 0E C4 08 D4 05 78 03 E8 03 20]
TNK_OHM_RECHTS: 5er_ohm_kl_rechts, 5er_ohm_kl_rechts [23 6E 21 C7 1E D6 1B 73 14 FE 10 FF 0A 5F 07 A8 04 B6 02 8A]
TNK_RED_REICHWEITE: wert_00 [00]
TNK_RESERVE_WARNUNG_ENABLE: aktiv [01]
TNK_RW_VERBRAUCH: 10l/100km [14]
TNK_SCHWELLE_AUF_AB: wert_01 [50]
TNK_SCHWELLE_RESERVE: 9_liter [24]
TNK_SICHERHEITSFAKTOR: wert_01 [82]
TNK_SW_SCHWALLTOPF_DECR: 0_1_liter [00]
TNK_SW_SCHWALLTOPF_VOLL: 35_liter [46]
TNK_VOLL_ANZEIGE: 65_liter [82]
TNK_VOLUMEN_SCHWALLTOPF: Unknown [20]
TORQ_CRSH_1_APPL: nicht_aktiv [00]
TORQ_CRSH_1_TIMEOUT: nicht_aktiv [00]
UNEXPECTED_VALUE: nich_aktiv [00]
UNTER_UEBER_SPANNUNG: aktiv [01]
URLAUB_30F_ABSCHALTUNG: inaktiv [00]
VERBRAUCH: l_100km [00]
VERBRAUCH_ELEKTRISCH: kWh_100km [01]
VERBR_HISTORIE_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
VERB_TIME_HARMONISIERT: nicht_aktiv [00]
VERB_V_SCHWELLE: wert_01 [0A]
VSM: aktiv [01]
VZA_ENABLE: nicht_aktiv [00]
V_VEH_ALIVE: aktiv [01]
V_VEH_APPL: aktiv [01]
V_VEH_CRC: aktiv [01]
V_VEH_SPDM: geschw_x_kl [01 10 78 C8]
V_VEH_TIMEOUT: aktiv [01]
WARNUNG_GESCHW_LIMIT: nicht_aktiv [00]
WARPING_BLOCK_1: 5er_LL_rgr [02 DE 00 01 15 0B 5C 1E 00 F0 1E 00 F0 78 0F 03 BC 77 78 0F 03 BC 77 78 0D A3 B4 7E 32 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 B7 09 B1 88 08 A1 7A 07 71 6F 06 31 67 04 E1 62 03 81 60 02 11 61 00 91 64 FF 01 6B FD 71 74 FB D1 80 FA 31 8F F8 91 A1 F6 E1 B6 F5 41 CD F3 91 E7 F1 E2 03 F0 42 23 EE A2 44 ED 12 69 EB 82 90 09 B0 0A 08 AF FC 07 7F F1 06 3F E9 04 EF E4 03 8F E2 02 1F E2 00 9F E6 FF 0F]
WARPING_BLOCK_2: 5er_LL_rgr [EC FD 7F F6 FB D0 02 FA 30 11 F8 90 23 F6 E0 37 F5 40 4E F3 90 68 F1 E0 85 F0 40 A4 EE A0 C6 ED 10 EB EB 81 12 0B D0 31 0A B0 22 09 80 15 08 30 0C 06 D0 05 05 60 02 03 E0 01 02 50 04 00 B0 09 FF 10 11 FD 60 1C FB B0 2A FA 00 3B F8 40 4F F6 80 65 F4 D0 7E F3 10 9A F1 60 B8 EF A0 DA EE 00 FD EC 61 24 0D E0 58 0C B0 47 0B 70 39 0A 10 2E 08 A0 26 07 20 21 05 A0 1F 04 00 21 02 50 25 00]
WARPING_BLOCK_3: 5er_LL_rgr [A0 2C FE E0 36 FD 30 43 FB 60 52 F9 A0 65 F7 D0 7B F6 00 93 F4 40 AE F2 70 CC F0 B0 EC EE F1 0F ED 41 35 0F E0 7D 0E A0 6B 0D 50 5C 0B F0 4F 0A 70 46 08 E0 40 07 50 3D 05 A0 3D 03 F0 40 02 30 46 00 60 4F FE A0 5A FC C0 69 FA F0 7B F9 10 8F F7 40 A7 F5 60 C1 F3 90 DE F1 C0 FE EF F1 20 EE 31 46 11 C0 A3 10 80 8F 0F 20 7E 0D B0 70 0C 30 66 0A 90 5E 08 F0 5A 07 40 59 05 80 5A 03 B0 5F]
WARPING_BLOCK_4: 5er_LL_rgr [01 E0 67 00 00 72 FE 20 7F FC 40 90 FA 60 A4 F8 70 BA F6 90 D4 F4 B0 F0 F2 D1 0F F0 F1 31 EF 21 55 13 A0 C8 12 50 B2 10 E0 A0 0F 70 91 0D E0 85 0C 40 7C 0A 90 76 08 D0 74 07 00 74 05 30 78 03 50 7E 01 70 88 FF 80 95 FD 90 A5 FB A0 B7 F9 B0 CD F7 B0 E5 F5 D1 01 F3 E1 1F F1 F1 40 F0 11 64 15 60 EC 14 00 D5 12 A0 C1 11 10 B1 0F 80 A3 0D D0 99 0C 20 92 0A 50 8E 08 80 8E 06 A0 90 04 C0]
WARPING_BLOCK_5: 5er_LL_rgr [95 02 D0 9E 00 D0 AA FE E0 B9 FC E0 CA FA E0 DF F8 E0 F7 F6 E1 11 F4 F1 2F F2 F1 4F F1 01 73 17 11 10 15 B0 F8 14 40 E2 12 B0 D0 11 10 C2 0F 60 B6 0D A0 AE 0B D0 A9 09 F0 A7 08 10 A8 06 20 AC 04 20 B4 02 20 BE 00 20 CC FE 20 DD FC 10 F1 FA 11 08 F8 01 22 F6 01 3E F4 01 5E F2 01 81 18 B1 34 17 51 1A 15 D1 03 14 40 F0 12 A0 E0 10 E0 D3 0F 10 C9 0D 40 C3 0B 60 BF 09 70 BF 07 80 C3 05]
WARPING_BLOCK_6: 5er_LL_rgr [70 C9 03 70 D3 01 60 DF FF 50 EF FD 41 02 FB 31 18 F9 21 31 F7 11 4D F5 01 6C F3 01 8E 18 BF B6 17 5F 9C 15 DF 85 14 4F 72 12 AF 61 10 EF 54 0F 1F 4B 0D 4F 44 0B 6F 41 09 7F 41 07 8F 44 05 7F 4B 03 7F 54 01 6F 61 FF 5F 71 FD 4F 84 FB 3F 9A F9 2F B3 F7 1F CF F5 0F EE F3 00 10 02 DE FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF]
WARPING_BLOCK_7: wert_01 [FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF]
WARP_CENTER: wert_16 [00 16]
WARP_IMAGE_SIZE: wert_da [00 DA]
WEG: km [00]
ZEIGER_AUFSTART_ZEIT: wert_01 [20]
ZEIT: 24h [00]


----------



## Supersuessi (Oct 17, 2019)

Hello

I have the same Problem....


Is there a solution?


----------

